# [Nvidia-driver] Performances médiocre

## thelinuxfr

Bonjour,

J'obtiens de médiocre performance avec ma carte Nvidia 8600M GT sur un Dell XPS 1530. C'est à dire des mini freeze entre les changements de fenêtres, ou avec des vidéos flash par exemple. Avec une telle configuration je ne devrai pas rencontrer ces problèmes. J'ai bien entendu essayé plusieurs choses, bidouillé mon Xorg.conf dans tous les sens. Voici mes divers logs:

Xorg.conf:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Tue Nov  4 14:07:17 PST 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

Load "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "oss"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Unknown Board"

   VideoRam   256000

  #Option        "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   Option        "RenderAccel" "True"

  # Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

  # Option        "backingstore" "True"

  # Option        "TripleBuffer" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device      "Card0"

   Monitor      "Generic Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      1

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      15

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1920x1200" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1600x1024" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)

03:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

03:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

03:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

03:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

03:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
```

Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #4 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jan 28 18:20:44 CET 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 January 2009  07:43:06PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb  2 09:34:34 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) Including the default font path built-ins.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c0b80

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0407) rev 161, Mem @ 0xf5000000/0, 0xe0000000/0, 0xf2000000/0, I/O @ 0x0000ef00/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  177.82  Tue Nov  4 14:03:48 PST 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.6

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 0.99.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  177.82  Tue Nov  4 13:42:45 PST 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600M GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.5e.00.08

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600M GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Seiko (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Seiko (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Seiko (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1680x1050"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1024"; removing.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1200

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (147, 145); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI display change hotkey events enabled: the X server is new

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enough to receive ACPI display change hotkey events.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1920x1200"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Video Bus: xkb_rules: "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Video Bus: xkb_model: "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Video Bus: xkb_layout: "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Optical Mouse

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found 8 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.99.3

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 1023

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 767

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: pressure range 0 - 127

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: buttons: left right middle

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint touchpad found

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "pc105"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "fr"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

```

J'ai rencontré le même problème avec toutes les versions de Xorg, et diverses versions des drivers Nvidia. Quelqu'un a une petit idée?

Merci d'avance

Cordialement

----------

## gglaboussole

salut,

si tu utilises compiz vérifies bien que tu aies l'option --loose-binding dans ton script de lancement de compiz, sinon les perfs sont effectivement déplorables...

----------

## thelinuxfr

Nan j'utilise pas Compiz, je suis tous nature   :Razz: 

J'ai ajouté quelques fonctions qui améliore un peu:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Unknown Board"

    VideoRam   524288

    Option      "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "PixmapCacheSize" "1000000"

    Option      "AllowSHMPixmaps" "0"

    Option "OnDemandVBlankInterrupts" "True"

EndSection
```

Si quelqu'un a d'autres optimisations  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Es-tu sur le mode conservative pour la gestion de la fréquence de ton cpu? J'ai remarqué c'était un poil plus lent à l'affichage 2D sous nvidia (par exemple passer d'evolution à firefox doit demander 1/4 de secondes à l'affichage entre les fenêtres, c'est pas bloquant mais visible.)

----------

## OuinPis

Tu as quelle version des drivers nvidia ?

chez moi les problèmes de lenteurs ont été résolu avec les 180.22

----------

## thelinuxfr

kwenspc: Mes processeurs sont a font. Le passage de Firefox à evolution est un bon exemple du problème  :Wink: 

OuinPis: Version stable 177.82 car avec le driver 180.22 il y a des problèmes avec Firefox par exemple. A tu une solution à ce problème?

----------

## kwenspc

À ce propos, j'ai masqué les versions supèrieures à 173.14.15 amha j'ai dû avoir un problème similaire avec la 177.

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Personnellement cela fait bien des versions d'nvidia-drivers que je ne rencontre plus de soucis, pourtant j'ai changé de CG depuis ( 7300GTA avec la version 177.82 ).

A tout hasard as-tu fais des modifications dans  *Quote:*   

> /etc/modules.d/nvidia ?

 

Comme activer le Fast-Write et le Side-Band-Adressing ,par exemple. Ou encore les options pour laptop en fin de fichier (que je n'ai jamais utilisé car pas de laptop chez moi )

Voici quelques options présentes dans mon xorg.conf:

```

   Option         "XvmcUsesTextures" "True"

   Option         "ForceStereoFlipping" "True"

   Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "True"

   Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   Option         "backingstore" "true"

   Option         "Nologo" "true"

   Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

```

Ton problème persiste avec la toute dernière version des drivers ? 

( x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.27 )

En espérant que ça t'aide ^^   :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OuinPis: Version stable 177.82 car avec le driver 180.22 il y a des problèmes avec Firefox par exemple. A tu une solution à ce problème?

 

Quels problèmes ? 

Je suis passé par le 180.22 et maintenant je suis en 180.27 et je n'ai constaté aucun problèmes que ce soit avec les drivers proprio ou open...

----------

## razer

Pas de problèmes chez moi, je poste ici les parties concernées de mon xorg.conf, si çà peut aider...

Il semble que ta carte soit PCIexpress, dans le cas inverse essaye de jouer avec les histoires d'AGP, pour voir

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite"  "Enable"

    Option "RENDER"     "Enable"

#    Option "AllowEmptyInput" "Disable"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 8400GS"

#----NV OpenSource Driver----

#    Driver     "nv"

#    Option     "HWCursor"      "true"

#    Option     "backingstore"  "true"

#----Pro Driver----

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "nvAGP"                 "0" #0: disable, 1:nvagp, 2:agpart, 3:auto

    Option      "RenderAccel"           "1"

    Option      "noLogo"                "true"

    #Option     "DamageEvents"          "true"

    #Option     "BackingStore"          "true"

    Option      "TripleBuffer"          "true"

    #Option      "XvmcUsesTextures"     "true"

    Option      "Coolbits"              "1"

# Avoid periodic short freeze

    #Option     "UseEvents"         "false"

# 177 drivers special conf

    Option "PixmapCacheSize" "1000000"

    Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "0"

# Normaly Depreciated

#    Option      "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "GeForce 8400GS"

    Monitor     "Iiyama 22"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "true"

    #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    #Option      "BackingStore"          "true"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        #Modes       "1680x1050"

#        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Last edited by razer on Wed Feb 04, 2009 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

 *razer wrote:*   

> Il semble que ta carte soit PCIexpress, essaye de jouer avec les histoires d'AGP, pour voir

 

Si elle est en PCIExpress l'AGP n'a rien à voir

----------

## razer

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   Il semble que ta carte soit PCIexpress, dans le cas inverse essaye de jouer avec les histoires d'AGP, pour voir 
> 
> Si elle est en PCIExpress l'AGP n'a rien à voir

 

Coquille de ma part, corrigé, merci

----------

